# Update On Our Little Ringo



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The paperwork is almost completed for Ringo's new "forever" home









Although I will miss the little stinker, I am so excited for him. He's going to a lovely couple in Long Beach, California. Their precious little girl, of ten years, passed away a month ago. They have a three-year-old male maltese who is missing her terribly. They came to my house to meet Ringo, and to see how the two of them would get along. They really hit it off. Ringo was chasing and playing with him. I know they will become the best of friends. Just like Billy and Henry. Joplin and Frankie. Thelma and Louise. It was so important to me that he go to a home with another Maltese. Ringo just has too much love give. And are you kidding, after living at my zoo for the past two months, he had to go to a home with plenty of action.

They go out of town from time to time, so I asked if I could doggie sit both the boys when needed. They live just 30-miles from me, so I'll also get to visit every now and again









Ringo had his final check-up with the heart specialist yesterday. His little heart is in perfect order. I was given the okay to have him neutered. So will probably schedule that for sometime next week. After he's back on his feet, he will then move in with his new Mommy, Daddy and Big Brother.

I'll get pics of Ringo and Skitter for you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy for our little Ringo.














Sounds like a great set up for him, with a big brother to show him the ropes of his new home. And I'm so glad he got a good send off from the specialist. Please give him a







from Auntie Linda and Cousin Bonnie.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Great news for Ringo...

As for you...the sign of a great foster Mom is to hear the optimizm in your voice as you talk of the wonderful life this little one will have when I know after caring and putting heart, soul, long nights, early mornings, much work and all the love in for him...that your heart is breaking letting him go. 

You rock


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds like the perfect home - I know you are excited







, but also a bit sad







too. How wonderful that you will still be able to see him once in awhile







You are a wonderful furfoster mom









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Does Skitter's (such a cute name!) mom know that she has to keep all of us informed about our little guy? We need newsy updates and photos too!

Great job!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You are doing a wonderful thing . My Lhasa Teddy was a foster but one look from him , and he wasn't going anywhere . Josh my boyfriend says I am not the right person for fostering , my brain washing instincts are too strong ( one day in my house , and they only love me ) . I am so pleased Ringo has found his new home.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful news for little Ringo, I am so happy for him that he has found such a wonderful home and his health check is perfect too, all our prayers have been answered yet again.
He is so lucky that he is going to have a big brother to watch over him too in Skitter (cute name).
I sure hope we do get some updates on how he is doing once he has settled into his new forever home, perhaps his new mom can join here and keep us informed, wouldn't that be nice


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Such wonderful and heart-warming news! Thank you for sharing Ringo's progress with us.

God Bless you and Ringo's new family.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Debbie I am so happy for Ringo......I love happy endings!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

What a wonderful happy ending or should I say beginning for little Ringo. I am so happy that he has found a wonderful home! Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Ringo has a clean bill of health and ready to rock on with his new brother.
Thanks for keeping us all posted! I know we all look forward to more pics!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooooh how EXCITING!!! thanks for the news, i'm thrilled for him
















ann marie and the "yay! another successful malti-on-the-move!" buttercup


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy for Ringo. It sounds like a great forever home.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Deb that is wonderful news.

Please tell his new mommy that she MUST keep us informed of Ringos progress.

I love happy endings. But I guess you will miss the little guy but are glad that he is going to be near by!

Dont forget to let him take his Roo! Unless the others have pinched it! LOL









Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so happy for him and you! It must be wonderful to know that you have been the one to find him a wonderful home...good for you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh that's great! I'm so glad he's OK and will soon have his forever home. Make sure his new Mommie knows about SM, and lets us know how he is.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What great news!







I'm so glad Ringo is going to such a great home!


----------

